# GW501516... skeptical



## believesteve (Oct 19, 2012)

I have tried GW501516 from three sources: Canadianmedsupplies, Purchasepeptides, and Researchsarms. I have used a combo of them for almost two months now @5mg/day. I am a road cyclist and I have not noticed a single difference on day to day muscle recovery or performance increases on my 3-6 hour rides. Average speeds, max speeds, cadence, have all been the same- hell, even my weight is still the same (165lbs 6'0).

I don't know if any of the GW501516 sold by research companies are even legit at this point. For example, I definitely noticed a difference in recovery from using clomiphene and aerobic capacity from albuterol.

Has anyone else had any experience with this compound? Did you notice anything that told you "yep, this is working"?


----------



## believesteve (Oct 21, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## moresize (Oct 22, 2012)

100 percent endurance went up for me


----------

